# Need 1 lb. sodium hydroxide



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Where can I get this at a reasonable price and reasonable shipping? Only need small amt. Wish I could find locally. Thank you for any info.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

There are a number of soap suppliers on the net. When I need someone just google "sodium hydroxide soap sale" then check prices and make an order. The problem is that it is also used in manufacture of meth. Thus, nothing but a hassle.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Check the hardware store, some of the drain cleaners are 100% lye (sodium Hydroxide)

Make sure to get one that doesn't contain other chemicals.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Check the cleaning section of you regular grocery store. Look for the brand "Red Devil". Most likely you've been walking right past it for years now, never knowing it was there.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no Red Devil available in this area any more, but you can buy lye at Lowes, the name brand is Roebic. Make sure and read the label, but what they sell in this area is 100% lye. Some of the other drain cleaners have additional ingredients, and are NOT usable for soap.


----------



## amholmes3 (Aug 26, 2015)

I get most of my supplies from Bulk Apothecary.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

It is the heating season. If you know anyone that burns wood,good hardwood ash makes lye. It's a pretty simple process,and it should be free.
Wade


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Tinker said:


> There is no Red Devil available in this area any more, but you can buy lye at Lowes, the name brand is Roebic. Make sure and read the label, but what they sell in this area is 100% lye. Some of the other drain cleaners have additional ingredients, and are NOT usable for soap.


Have not seen Red Devil for years and yes I do notice as I have been making soap for approx 15 years. Looked at the the Roebic, it is reasonable. I just need to keep moisture out as I "lost" most of a 50 lb. container I bought years ago. Since I do not sell soap and I'm the only one that uses it, I need small amount of lye. This is my best choice.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Tractor supply carries it. So do a lot of mom and pop hardware stores. And when you can't find it local and just need a small amount try checking amazon.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

I buy my lye from this fellow online. Here is his web addy
https://www.thelyeguy.com/store.php
It comes in two pound containers I get the buy 6 and only pay for 5 deal. Even with shipping this comes out to be very reasonable. Much less than what I can buy it for at lowes. There is no hassle of hunting it down in town and not having to show id so they can check you out to make sure you are not making meth. My total cost including shipping is $42.45 So that is 12 pounds of lye in sealed plastic containers making it about $3.50 a pound. IF I can find it at lowes and that is a huge if it is 14.98 for a two pound container. I just order online and cut all of the hassle out of buying lye.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

onebizebee said:


> I buy my lye from this fellow online. Here is his web addy
> https://www.thelyeguy.com/store.php
> It comes in two pound containers I get the buy 6 and only pay for 5 deal. Even with shipping this comes out to be very reasonable. Much less than what I can buy it for at lowes. There is no hassle of hunting it down in town and not having to show id so they can check you out to make sure you are not making meth. My total cost including shipping is $42.45 So that is 12 pounds of lye in sealed plastic containers making it about $3.50 a pound. IF I can find it at lowes and that is a huge if it is 14.98 for a two pound container. I just order online and cut all of the hassle out of buying lye.




Thanks for that. Much cheaper than local prices.


----------



## grammajudy (Nov 11, 2010)

If you have an Amish community nearby, they usually always have a store where you can buy it. I buy from a local store and it is $1.99#. They no longer keep it on the shelf, but they will get you some if you ask. I imagine they had to take it off the shelf because of meth makers.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Check Menards, they have a 100% lye. I use it, when I can get it. Sometimes they are out for a long time, someone here mentioned that it is used in the making of meth, maybe that would also explain why Walmart is out of distilled water all the time too? Pretty soon I'll have to sign something legal to buy either I'm sure. I'm getting pretty tired of this crap.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

We went to a local Mennonite/Amish store yesterday and I found that they sell 2lbs of lye for 8.99. That was about half of what I paid for the same amount at tractor supply a week earlier. Needless to say I will be going back


----------



## navarrdv (Mar 31, 2015)

Amazon


----------

